# Roşie



## Gattafee

Bună seara!
Can anyone help me with articul nehotărât and articul hotărât for the word "roşie" (tomată), please?
My try:

O roşie 
Unei roşii 
Nişte roşii
Unor roşii

Roşia         
Roşii 
Roşile
Roşilor 

Thank you very much!


----------



## CriHart

*articul nehotărât -                                    articul hotărât*

O roşie -                                                                         Roşia
Unei roşii -                                Roşiei
Nişte roşii -                                                                  Roşiile
Unor roşii -                                                                    Roşiilor


----------



## OldAvatar

*articol *not articul


----------



## CriHart

OldAvatar said:


> *articol *not articul




 dadusem copy-paste


----------



## Gattafee

Mulţumesc foarte mult! You really helped me out!


----------

